# Ring Sport in Atlanta



## Chris Redenbach (Jun 15, 2010)

May 14 and 15 the usual steamy Atlanta weather transformed to cool breezy temps for the first French Ring Trials held by Atlanta Working Dog Club. We had NARA Judges Shannon Nieuwkoop and Richie Bonilla and NARA decoys Matt Nieuwkoop, Richie Bonilla and Joey Leigh. We had two ring 3 dogs, 2 ring 1 dogs who came from NC, and 2 brevet dogs. At this writing I don't have all the scores in hand but the Ring 3's got excellent ratings, one of the Ring 1's finished both legs and the other got one leg, both brevets passed: Arion's Batuque with 95.6....that's my girl, and a Cane Corso whose name I didn't catch also passed and this huge guy also has a Sch 3. We had plenty of CSAU's and some intrigued onlookers. We look forward to more trials in the fall, both Ring and Schutzhund. And we look forward to seeing more of Joey's awesome Mali "Crack" who is a real bone cruncher. \\/


----------



## kevin holford (Apr 11, 2009)

Good job! Go Bouv!


----------



## Fokke Krottje (Apr 12, 2011)

kevin holford said:


> Good job! Go Bouv!





Chris Redenbach said:


> May 14 and 15 the usual steamy Atlanta weather transformed to cool breezy temps for the first French Ring Trials held by Atlanta Working Dog Club. We had NARA Judges Shannon Nieuwkoop and Richie Bonilla and NARA decoys Matt Nieuwkoop, Richie Bonilla and Joey Leigh. We had two ring 3 dogs, 2 ring 1 dogs who came from NC, and 2 brevet dogs. At this writing I don't have all the scores in hand but the Ring 3's got excellent ratings, one of the Ring 1's finished both legs and the other got one leg, both brevets passed: Arion's Batuque with 95.6....that's my girl, and a Cane Corso whose name I didn't catch also passed and this huge guy also has a Sch 3. We had plenty of CSAU's and some intrigued onlookers. We look forward to more trials in the fall, both Ring and Schutzhund. And we look forward to seeing more of Joey's awesome Mali "Crack" who is a real bone cruncher. \\/


 
Hi Chris,

PROFICIAT to you , with your girl Arion's Batuque . HUGE Succes.
It;s always amazing to see people training with an female.
Personal. I believe strongly in the breeders , who used certified parents .
That is breeding , combinations from an proven bloodline (s ) .
That's the only way for the working bouvier , for an come back in the working diciplnes.

MY BEST,
Fokke Krottje,
www.fokrohof.nl

www.bloedlijnen.nl

www.phvsamensterk.nl


----------



## Mike Jones (Jan 22, 2009)

Chris Redenbach said:


> May 14 and 15 the usual steamy Atlanta weather transformed to cool breezy temps for the first French Ring Trials held by Atlanta Working Dog Club. We had NARA Judges Shannon Nieuwkoop and Richie Bonilla and NARA decoys Matt Nieuwkoop, Richie Bonilla and Joey Leigh. We had two ring 3 dogs, 2 ring 1 dogs who came from NC, and 2 brevet dogs. At this writing I don't have all the scores in hand but the Ring 3's got excellent ratings, one of the Ring 1's finished both legs and the other got one leg, both brevets passed: Arion's Batuque with 95.6....that's my girl, and a Cane Corso whose name I didn't catch also passed and this huge guy also has a Sch 3. We had plenty of CSAU's and some intrigued onlookers. We look forward to more trials in the fall, both Ring and Schutzhund. And we look forward to seeing more of Joey's awesome Mali "Crack" who is a real bone cruncher. \\/


Congarts everyone, great results! I hate I missed that trial, I was out of town. That Cane Corso was my ex-girls dog Damian. He competes in Schutzhund, I was surprised that she entered.


----------



## Chris Redenbach (Jun 15, 2010)

Damian did the breed proud with his happy can-do attitude and good relationship with his handler. Though the sport doesn't favor dogs that huge at the advanced levels with its jumping nd stamina demands, it was fun that she entered and passed.


----------

